# Successful in Sheffield FLR(M)



## Mutsey87 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello!

I just wanted to say thank you to everything for your help over the past few months.

This past Saturday we were successful at the Sheffield Premium Service Centre.

Our appointment was at 12:20pm. We arrived at 11:30 am. Biometrics were taken at 11:50am and we had our decision by 1:15 pm.

I was someone who had an existing UK Tier 1 visa and was switching into the spousal visa from within the UK. I found a lot of the form very tricky for this reason, so if anyone else is in a similar boat and switching from an existing visa into spouse with FLR(M) feel free to each out with any questions.

Again, huge thanks to all and best of luck to those still working on their applications.

:0) xx


----------



## 00something (Jan 17, 2016)

Congratulations. If you could post a list of the documents you submitted at the appointment that would be great!


----------



## cyborg001 (Jan 13, 2016)

00something said:


> Congratulations. If you could post a list of the documents you submitted at the appointment that would be great!


+1

Congrats!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

This was the rough draft of documents: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ving-uk/936498-rought-draft-my-documents.html


----------



## Mutsey87 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi 00something,

Thanks so much! :0) Below is what I submitted. I included the same table of contents at the top of my pile of documents when submitting:

TABLE OF CONTENTS

INITIAL DOCUMENTS :
•	APPOINTMENT CONFIRMATION EMAIL
•	APPLICATION PAYMENT SHEET WITH IHS REFERENCE NUMBER
•	OFFICIAL UPDATED FORM FLR(M) – SIGNED AND DATED WITH ATTACHED PASSPORT SIZED PHOTOS 


GROUP 1: PERSONAL DOCUMENTS:
•	APPLICANT’S PASSPORT
•	APPLICANT’S BRP
•	SPONSOR’S PASSPORT
•	ORIGINAL MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE

GROUP 2: FINANCIAL AND ACCOMMODATION DOCUMENTS:

FINANCIAL
•	SPONSOR’S CURRENT EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION LETTER
•	SPONSOR’S ORIGINAL CONTRACT 
•	SPONSOR’S CONTINUING CONTRACT 
•	SPONSOR’S ORIGINAL WAGE SLIPS (JULY 2015 – DECEMBER 2015) 
•	LETTER FROM BANK VERIFYING COPIES OF SPONSOR’S BANK STATEMENTS SHOWING SALARY FROM JULY 2015 – DECEMBER 2015 
•	VERIFIED COPIES OF STATEMENTS FROM JULY 2015 – EARLY DECEMBER 2015 (*incoming salary clearly highlighted) 
•	SPONSOR’S MOST RECENT ORIGINAL BANK STATEMENT SHOWING DECEMBER 2015 SALARY WITHIN 28 DAYS OF APPLICATION

ACCOMMODATION
•	ORIGINAL ASSURED TENANCY AGREEMENT OF SPONSOR AND APPLICANT’S PRIVATELY RENTED FLAT
•	LETTER FROM LETTING AGENT DESCRIBING THE SPONSOR AND APPLICANT’S FLAT (IN LIEU OF PROPERTY INSPECTION - I was advised as private tenant's that property inspection was not needed, so I obtained this official letter just in case. It is not required.)
•	ORIGINAL OFFICIAL INVENTORY OF FLAT WITH PHOTOS
•	ORIGINAL DEPOSIT PROTECTION SERVICES LETTER 
•	ORIGINAL COUNCIL TAX BILL
•	ORIGINAL CONTENTS INSURANCE POLICY 

*We were advised to include a bit more in this as our lease had only just started a few weeks before and because due to me living and working on the country on a Tier 1 visa we did not live together from our marriage day due to jobs. Thus a lot of the above was not required but gave me peace of mind as our case was a bit unusual.

GROUP 3: EVIDENCE OF RELATIONSHIP:
•	JOINT LETTER WATER COMPANY
•	JOINT COUNCIL TAX BILL 
•	JOINT TENANCY AGREEMENT 
•	JOINT TSB BANK STATEMENT 
•	JOINT LETTER FROM E-ON GAS AND ELECTRICITY 
•	JOINT DEPOSIT PROTECTION SERVICES LETTER
•	ORIGINAL TV LICENSE (IN SPONSOR'S NAME)
•	ORIGINAL CREDIT CARD STATEMENT (IN APPLICANT'S NAME)
*IN THIS SECTION I INCLUDED A COPY OF THE ORIGINALS THAT WERE ALSO USED IN THE 'ACCOMMODATION SECTION' WITH A POST-IT ON EACH INFORMING THE CASEWORKER THAT THAT WAS WHERE THE ORIGINALS WERE. THIS IS BECAUSE SOME DOCUMENTS WERE BEING USED IN BOTH SECTIONS. THEY SAID THIS WAS VERY HELPFUL.

PHOTOS OF US:
•	10 PHOTOS THROUGHOUT OUR RELATIONSHIP. (DOWNLOADED AND PRINTED FROM FACEBOOK SO THEY WERE TIME STAMPED. NOT NECESSARY. JUST HOW I DID IT.)
•	5 PHOTOS FROM OUR WEDDING DAY 

That was it. And then I had a copy of everything laid out exactly the same and labeled 'COPIES.'

Hope this helps and good luck to everyone. xx


----------



## 00something (Jan 17, 2016)

Mutsey87 said:


> Hi 00something,
> 
> Thanks so much! :0) Below is what I submitted. I included the same table of contents at the top of my pile of documents when submitting:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, again congrats!


----------



## cyborg001 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mutsey87 said:


> Hi 00something,
> 
> Thanks so much! :0) Below is what I submitted. I included the same table of contents at the top of my pile of documents when submitting:
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! I notice you did not write a cover letter detailing relationship history or any call/chat/emails etc. Is this because you made an in-country premium application?

Did/do they interview you or ask any questions at all?


----------



## Mutsey87 (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes. We paid for the in person application at the Sheffield Premium Service centre.

You are correct. I did not include a cover letter or skype/text histories. I did this on the recommendation of this forum due to the fact that I had been living in the UK for two years on two preceding visas (Tier 4 and Tier 1) before marriage. Thus, I was not applying for FLR(M) from the fiance visa route as I was already living and working in the UK. 

No. There was no interview or request for additional information.


----------



## cyborg001 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mutsey87 said:


> Yes. We paid for the in person application at the Sheffield Premium Service centre.
> 
> You are correct. I did not include a cover letter or skype/text histories. I did this on the recommendation of this forum due to the fact that I had been living in the UK for two years on two preceding visas (Tier 4 and Tier 1) before marriage. Thus, I was not applying for FLR(M) from the fiance visa route as I was already living and working in the UK.
> 
> No. There was no interview or request for additional information.


I see. I have been living in the UK for 9.5 years (student, PSW, Tier 2) so I guess I don't need these either. I did quit my Tier 2 job in Dec to have some down time and plan for wedding (and work freely after) so I'm hoping they don't find this tricky as I will apply before current leave ends (still have not received any curtailment) and so close to 10 years ILR!

I've earned the time but hoping it doesn't count against me haha!


----------



## Mutsey87 (Sep 11, 2015)

I am sure a moderator can weigh in better as I know every situation is different, but the woman who handled our case/application in Sheffield on Saturday told me it is always much easier/less documents are needed to prove validity of relationship when the applicant already has an existing visa.

Best of luck! :0)


----------



## cyborg001 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mutsey87 said:


> I am sure a moderator can weigh in better as I know every situation is different, but the woman who handled our case/application in Sheffield on Saturday told me it is always much easier/less documents are needed to prove validity of relationship when the applicant already has an existing visa.
> 
> Best of luck! :0)


Thanks! Keen to hear views from the lovely moderators.

But yes, leave to remain must defo be easier than entry clearance where you are living far apart as you need to show "intervening devotion" etc.


----------

